
Checking If Font Awesome Loaded - AllThingsSmitty
http://allthingssmitty.com/2016/09/12/checking-if-font-awesome-loaded/
======
MatoBo
How did you know that I needed this? Thanks for the post.

~~~
AllThingsSmitty
Glad it helps. Thanks for the comment.

